# Ice Runner shantys...Explorer/Expedition



## specks23 (Dec 28, 2012)

Im in the market for a new ice house for next season. I have not cn one of these in person and have not cn any out on the lake. Does any 1 own 1 of these that can can give some feedback? My plan is to not drag my shelter anymore and carry it on a rack on back of a sled. Thx

Sent from my LG-M430 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## specks23 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my LG-M430 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dkarston (Dec 30, 2012)

Im getting one!


----------



## Attica_Dav (May 4, 2010)

Like that


----------



## specks23 (Dec 28, 2012)

Bump...no 1 out there has one of these!!??? They were ava this season for purchase. Gonna make me b the guinea pig? Sure would b nice to get some feedback from someone who owns 1.

Sent from my LG-M430 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Attica_Dav (May 4, 2010)

specks23 said:


> Bump...no 1 out there has one of these!!??? They were ava this season for purchase. Gonna make me b the guinea pig? Sure would b nice to get some feedback from someone who owns 1.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M430 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Not a personal review, but the online site for these looked really repressive. I will be buying in the next year of two and this is at the top of my list. I prefer not stepping over the holes and this meets that, but can build a comfy seat to meet the needs. Just my option.


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

Thas what pisses me off about the hub shelters, two doors kiddie corner one guy has to step over stuff why cant they just put them both on the same side '


----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

unclecrash said:


> Thas what pisses me off about the hub shelters, two doors kiddie corner one guy has to step over stuff why cant they just put them both on the same side '


Rethink your sitting situation. Holes go in the middle, fisherman sit facing eachother with your backs in the corner. Each person will have a door. 

It's some outside the box thinking.....for inside a box


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

The sleds look flimsy.... but would be good for pulling on foot.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

No seats? Weight and transportation advantages are therefore waaay overstated. Pass....


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

zer0 said:


> Rethink your sitting situation. Holes go in the middle, fisherman sit facing eachother with your backs in the corner. Each person will have a door.
> 
> It's some outside the box thinking.....for inside a box


problem with that is then my friend has to get a fish finder .LOL


----------



## Dkarston (Dec 30, 2012)

Drisc13 said:


> No seats? Weight and transportation advantages are therefore waaay overstated. Pass....


Its 25lbs lighter then the eskimo 2 man with built in seats. 2 bag chairs weigh alot less than 25lbs. If on foot could be a big advantage.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Somebody on here bought one at the beginning of the season. Dig deep, I think you'll find the thread. I was thinking of buying one and mounting it on an Otter sled.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Sled is too shallow if your carrying 5 gallon pails, it would require something to keep buckets upright. Not a quick set-up, but if you don't mind taking time to move around it's OK. I do like the velcro windows, easy replacement and open ventilation. Add chairs, pail holders and it's the same weight as most two-mans, BUT!! it's 74" high, that's a big plus!! I seen one when shopping around, went with another company. JMHO!!


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

I looked at those when I was in the market this year. I gave them a rating of around 4 out of 10. I wanted something large enough for me and my Brittany plus a couple friends on those bitter cold days. It had to be a sled flip over like my Clam 2 man Guide model but much larger, insulated and with a substantial sled for tossing in all the gear while being dragged by a machine. I ended up with the Otter XT PRO RESORT at almost twice the price but I have no regrets at all having gone with the Otter. The square tube frame is twice as sturdy as is the sled itself. The insulated fabric is also twice as heavy and the best I have seen in this industry. I only used it twice but on both occasions we fished in heavy winds and bitter cold. The Otter Resort has dual bracing poles between all of the frame bows and it stood the test of heavy winds much better that I had expected plus it kept us all warm enough with either no heater or just the small Buddy heater. It has 35 square feet of fishing room out in front of the sled and I only installed 2 of the three seats which left room in the sled for the dogs bed and 2 of us on the seats plus 2 more guys sitting in bag chairs out in front of us with 2 holes for jigging while watching the tip ups. It goes up and down pretty easy and quick but it is definitely a 2 man procedure because it is 84 inches wide. I use the Clam 2 man when it is just me and the pooch but love the Otter when I go with a group. You get what you pay for with all of these flips but Otter has been around a long time and just does it better IMO. My Clam is now 10 years old and still going strong and I expect this new Otter to go for longer than I am able to go. Keeping the critters out during off season storage and keeping it well back from any wood fires out on the ice will be my main concerns plus drying it set up in the garage after a wet day will keep it in great shape for a long time. One of my idiot buddies on the very first time I used my Clam threw a big log into a fire that shot embers all over the top of my fabric leaving a dozen small holes in it. He no longer gets invited to fish with me but I did find that the stuff called Shoe Goo used in tiny dabs does a great jobs for closing up all the tiny burn holes and even works great where the mice got in it one off season and ate a few additional holes in the cover. BTW, Moth Balls and fabric softener sheets just do not work for keeping the critters out during summer storage.

Gam


----------



## specks23 (Dec 28, 2012)

The otters are nice no dought! Ice runner has its place though for some. Yeah there are pros and cons to all shelters, comes down to personal preferance, what type of fishing u are doin and where. Also how u are getting it out there. Iv ruined many tubs and on the bay over the yrs, hyfax runners dont mean squat to saginaw bay! Ur tub needs to be armour plated bottom!, and looking for a light weight 2 man to carry on the snowmobile...not drag it The ice runner may work for me! 

Sent from my LG-M430 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

specks23 said:


> The otters are nice no dought! Ice runner has its place though for some. Yeah there are pros and cons to all shelters, comes down to personal preferance, what type of fishing u are doin and where. Also how u are getting it out there. Iv ruined many tubs and on the bay over the yrs, hyfax runners dont mean squat to saginaw bay! Ur tub needs to be armour plated bottom!, and looking for a light weight 2 man to carry on the snowmobile...not drag it The ice runner may work for me!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M430 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Right you are Specks and we all have our different needs and finances when it comes to our gear and comforts. What is it about the bay that tears the tubs up so bad? I put an old pair of downhill snow skis under my Clam tub and after 10 years of dragging the skis are pretty well shot but the tub itself is still in great condition. I did buy the optional Hyfax runners for the new Otter and they seem to be doing their job real well. I honestly get more scuffs from the truck to the ice if the parking lot is not snow covered. All of these flip overs pull real easy on bare ice and no machine is needed unless you need to go a long distance to your honey hole. In a different time like 15 years ago I might have gone for something much less expensive like the Ice Runner but these days I just like the higher quality ones that I think will out last me. I have a couple great nephews I am getting interested in fishing and soon Ice fishing so all my gear has a place to go when I can't go any more.

Gam


----------



## specks23 (Dec 28, 2012)

Its great ur nephews are gettin the itch, awesome to hear they have someone to get them out and enjoy our wonderful waters! I travel long distances on the bay, and am guilty of goin too fast at times. Its easier traveling not having to worry about dragging ur gear. Even your gear takes a whoopin if not secured properly in the tub while dragging. Hittin snow drifts, busted up ice, crossing cracks etc.. My shanty has been air born more times than i can count! 

Sent from my LG-M430 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

specks23 said:


> Its great ur nephews are gettin the itch, awesome to hear they have someone to get them out and enjoy our wonderful waters! I travel long distances on the bay, and am guilty of goin too fast at times. Its easier traveling not having to worry about dragging ur gear. Even your gear takes a whoopin if not secured properly in the tub while dragging. Hittin snow drifts, busted up ice, crossing cracks etc.. My shanty has been air born more times than i can count!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M430 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thanks Specks, Up until this year when I finally broke down and bought the Snowdog all my dragging was by one man power so my tubs and gear have never seen any abuse such as you describe. A big lake here is a mud puddle when compared to the bay and the massive lakes a bit further north and west. Even now with a machine I still only putt along at 5-10 MPH and my gear take more abuse on the trailer driving to the lakes than it ever does on the ice. I guess I want to ask, What's the rush, but don't answer that because I do remember those days in my past. I am just thrilled with the machine when I can get to where I want to fish without busting a sweat and running my own fuel supply out before I even get there. I used to dread those long days of fishing when ever I thought about pulling up and heading home and having to drag all that stuff a half mile back to the truck in 6+ inches of snow that turned to slush after the sun got in it.

Gam


----------

